# Trail Runner (Mac OS 10.7.2 Lion)



## syrius31 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens vous expliquer mon problème:
Je souhaiterais installer Trail Runner sur mon Mac OS 10.7.2 Lion "Virtuel" installé sur VMWare.
Depuis mon Mac OS "virtuel", je télécharge donc le fichier TrailRunner.dmg à l'adresse suivante : 
http://trailrunnerx.com/en_download/

Je double clique ensuite sur le fichier dmg téléchargé et il me le "monte" et je vois apparaitre deux fichiers : 
- TrailRunner.app (l'application)
- Tutorial.html

Je deplace donc le fichier TrailRunner.app dans le répertoire "Applications".
Je  double clique sur l'icone de l'application et le logiciel se lance (des  fois je vois apparaitre une fenetre "le fichier Trail Runner et  introuvable" avec deux boutons "Annuler" et "Duppliquer" et je clique  sur "Annuler" et le logiciel se lance quand meme.. bizarre mais bon...)  mais le chargement se bloque j'ai l'impression:
Car j'ai la fenêtre  du logiciel affichée à l'ecran avec le "sablier rond grisé" qui tourne  en permanence comme si le logiciel chargeait quelque chose
et lorsque  j'essaie de cliquer sur une icone de la barre d'outil du logiciel, le  "sablier rond gris" se transforme en sablier de toute les couleurs qui  est l'équivalent de "Ne répond pas" sous windows j'imagine... (je suis  tout nouveau sur Mac OS).
Et l'appli reste bloquée à ce stade là....

Pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2012)

Petite précision : ce Lion tourne sous VMWare, le tout avec un système hôte Lion ?


----------



## syrius31 (13 Janvier 2012)

C'est un VMWare installé sous Windows 7.
Vous avez donc une idée?
Sachant que Mac OS "virtuel" tourne très bien par ailleurs


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2012)

La nouvelle forme de _hackintosh_ quoi. Ce n'est pas pour ici donc je déplace.


----------



## syrius31 (15 Janvier 2012)

ok pour le déplacement mais avez-vous une astuce tout de meme?


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'essayer sans plus de problème. J'ai cliquer sur "Dupliquer".


----------

